# Sometimes it's goat owners that make my day.... :)



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2011)

We know a retired couple who got some goats for pets / something to keep the husband occupied a couple of years ago.

I met them through TSC, they'd come in and ask questions every now and then.

This year I've been disbudding / banding the kids for them.

Yesterday we went to band 2 boys and while we're there, they're showing off a 3 day old kid, telling me how he was found out in a muddy field and so his name is "Muddy Waters".

I say it's a shame they had another boy (that makes 5 in a row) and that he's too pretty to be a boy.  The kid just didn't look bucky to me.

The wife says, "I know...I was so disappointed when I saw he had wattles...all our boys have wattles."

I sorta stood there thinking to myself... "No....Surely they actually checked..."

I nonchalantly go pick the kid up and feel for his nuggets....none there...I flip HER over and...

"Hey guys...ummm....Wattles are NOT the danglies you need to be checking for....this is a DOE.   Maybe call her "MUD-ina instead??"

Of course I had to tease them a bit about it, but they took it well and it was a great laugh.

So all you goat farmers remember...wattles do NOT indicate the sex of the kid.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 3, 2011)

I needed that laugh this morning. Thanks Roll.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 3, 2011)

But but but...I thought horns, wattles, and beards all mean it's a boy!   Just like "nipples" (aka teats) means it's a girl!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 3, 2011)

Hee-hee!  Will they keep her?  Who on earth would dump a doeling in a field?  Or maybe her mama escaped and she lost her?

ETA:  Oh, wait, was she born in their field, snuck out of her mama when no one was looking, and they found her in their pasture?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 3, 2011)

Now that's funny!!!

I've had somebody ask whey I kept so many "billy goats" at my house. I told them I only had one. They replied with, "But they all have horns!"


----------



## freemotion (Mar 3, 2011)

I get the horns=bucks all the time, also beards=bucks.  Never heard wattles=bucks.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 3, 2011)

@Aggie: I have had SOOO many people ask my why I have a "male" goat in the barn with my milkers...I get really sick of explaining the the Alpine/Saanen "male" with the huge beard, is actually an older doe...In milk!!! 


That is great Roll...At least you were there to tell them they had a girl though, right?


----------



## helmstead (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats hysterical!!!!      I would of LMAO!!!!  Great post!!!  

Lucky them to have all wattles!!! I love wattles on goaties!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2011)

That is funny!  I briefly made that mistake once.  I was looking over some kikos does for sale last year and saw this huge one with a long beard. I said "that is a nice looking buck....... oh wait a sec- that's a doe"  


I once had two friends over.  Jennifer is a city girl who has never been on a farm.  They were admiring all the babies when Jennifer exclaimed " look at the HUGE balls on that one!"  

While I am frantically looking around the pen for my buck who should not be in there, I hear Denise say "Jen, that's an udder".


----------



## swest (Mar 3, 2011)

Now that's funny!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 3, 2011)

MY NOT SO FARMER BROTHER ASK ME LAST NITE IF ONLY BUCKS HAD BEARDS, HE SAID HE WAS WATCHING A SHOW WHERE THEY WERE MILKING A GOAT AND HE SAID TO HIS WIFE, THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THERE DOING, THAT GOAT HAS A BEARD: JUST LAUGHED AT HIM, TOOO  FUNNY:


----------



## lilhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh.  Made my day!


----------



## PJisaMom (Mar 3, 2011)

That's funny!  My prettiest goat is my bearded lady!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 3, 2011)

I love it!  Thanks for the laugh this morning!!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We know a retired couple who got some goats for pets / something to keep the husband occupied a couple of years ago.
> 
> I met them through TSC, they'd come in and ask questions every now and then.
> 
> ...


  don't I know it! My Maude has wattles... Unless I named her wrong... I think it would be hard for a male to pull off birthing and feeding a little buckling! LOL!


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> So all you goat farmers remember...wattles do NOT indicate the sex of the kid.


But all MY bucklings seem to have wattles..  Right back between their hind legs.  Weirdest thing.



Good one, Roll.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL this is a family site but I have to tell this.... My son's friend (late 20's) was watching our goats in the barnyard last summer. He was staring at S'more. standing sideways. (She has fairly large teats and it was close to milking time). Wow he said that guy is pretty well endowed (I cleaned that comment up quite a bit!). My son Ben looked at him funny and said "what guy?" (as the buck was on the other side of the barn). That one he said pointing at S'more. Just as he was looking at her she turned her butt to him. He hollered out, Wo he's got 2! Ben said "you dummy that's a girl and those are her boobs!" Should have seen his face. City kid lol. We made fun of him for wuite a bit after that.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> LOL this is a family site but I have to tell this.... My son's friend (late 20's) was watching our goats in the barnyard last summer. He was staring at S'more. standing sideways. (She has fairly large teats and it was close to milking time). Wow he said that guy is pretty well endowed (I cleaned that comment up quite a bit!). My son Ben looked at him funny and said "what guy?" (as the buck was on the other side of the barn). That one he said pointing at S'more. Just as he was looking at her she turned her butt to him. He hollered out, Wo he's got 2! Ben said "you dummy that's a girl and those are her boobs!" Should have seen his face. City kid lol. We made fun of him for wuite a bit after that.


   OMW!!! That is hilarious!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

I would NEVER let someone live something like that down.  Ever.


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 3, 2011)

You all made my night!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

i still cant believe some of the things people think! that is soo funny! i think alot of people think like that (nipples= girl, horns and beard=boy) because of TV. i was watching a cartoon with my little cousin one day (aroung thanksgiving) and it was about a farm. well about half of the animals walked on two legs like people. but what i couldnt get over was that this big holstien BOY cow had a full out MILKING UDDER AND TEATS!!!! i was laughing hystarically and it took me about ten minutes to explain what was so funny...


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> i was watching a cartoon with my little cousin one day (aroung thanksgiving) and it was about a farm. well about half of the animals walked on two legs like people. but what i couldnt get over was that this big holstien BOY cow had a full out MILKING UDDER AND TEATS!!!! i was laughing hystarically


Yep, that would be Nickelodeon's "BarnYard".  My kids like to watch it on occasion.  It didn't used to bother me so much until I got livestock - now it drives me crazy to see them with their big 'ol udders.  

And milk is like beer to all those barn animals.  

I think I might be able to get my hubby to particpate in milking if we were filling up a "beer" pail instead of milk.


----------

